# Tresspassers



## TomC

SO this past season I gained over 250 acres of hunting land in huber heights. The landowner advised the list of 8 people that they could use the property, hunt camp do what ever as long as they picked up after themselves and keep the tresspassing 4x4's and Atv's off the land. Well since having permission Ive help rack up over 3K in tow bills for guys getting their trucks stuck and other issues.

Ive been battling the ATV riders as they use two main ways onto the property. Recently the atv riders took the sd cards out of one of the cell phone cameras and destroyed the camera. Talking with huber police, since there are numerous no trespassing signs all over the property and a few which the atv guys ride directly over, huber advised to get some spike strips and place them in certain locations. Me thinking about this, Im thinking hey this aint a bad idea. Guess the only question is how or what would one make some homemade spike strips with?

The landowner recently did a walk of the property and found 3 double stands, 2 single man stands and 2 sets of climbing sticks that were fairly new 2 yrs old or less on the property that don't belong to anyone with permission on the land. Those that have permission to hunt, gave locations of where our stands are on the property so everyone knows. The landowner responded by saying well " The A$$ Holes shouldn't be trespassing or hunting the land without permission, Take it all down". 

Before we take em down, do you think I should hand a little sign saying hey you have until a certain day to remove said property or it will be taken down, or just take it down and keep on moving?


----------



## ironman172

Take down, leave a note on the tree saying where they can be recovered, that way you meet the trespassers, start placing the cameras higher in trees , but have a old dummy camera low so you see who's destroying the camera ..... 1/4 in plywood with nails or course dry wall screws ,covered with leaves for spike strips on the traveled trail


----------



## ducknut141

Ask the police if you can just take them. I would not warn them they are breaking the law in more than one way. 2X4 and screws covered over in the trail would slow them down and cost them some tires. One property I hunt the landowner took a saw and cut the legs off of the stands and left a note who did it.


----------



## TomC

Thanks for the input i got plenty of 3 and 4 inch screws and nails and spair 2x4's Ive never thought about placing trail cams higher in trees looking down. Huber said it was up to the landowner and that if they were there illegally and trespassing and hunting, the landowner and care takers of the land could do as they please.


----------



## ducknut141

I had to put mine in with a ladder to be able to keep them


----------



## mike oehme

I had this problem when I was hunting a farm in West Salem. The land owner asked us to keep the 4 wheeler's off of his land. me and my buddy made these ninja spikes by welding 4 or 5 nails together along with making the spike strips with nails and screws. It stopped the atv's but we ended up with our stands stolen, probably by the atv'rs. After a few seasons it got expensive replacing our stands, so we stopped hunting out there and found something closer to home. but while we were there, there were no illegal atv's on his property, and if the local police have said it's up to you and the land owner, you guy's have got some new tree stands to share among your group of legal hunters. Go for it!


----------



## ironman172

With the cell phone camera you won't need access every time to retrieve sd card, 2×4 would be to obvious unless barried some and 1-5/8 coarse screw should be plenty to pierce a tire or 4  with thin plywood strip (3in wide) ..... put the high cell camera looking at a obvious crappy low camera , catch them distroying it on video , get a large 64gig sd card for the high one , but only after you remove all the stands and sticks , don't leave them something to get to the high camera easy on the property, but with flat tires they won't be leaving to quick


----------



## bobk

Messing with fire doing that on property that you don't own. It's the landowners job to go to those extremes with the spikes. Guy blows a tire hits a tree and sues your ass.


----------



## ironman172

Heck I was going to suggest a cable across the path spanning two trees


----------



## TheKing

The neighbors probly can help.


----------



## MagicMarker

TheKing said:


> The neighbors probly can help.


The neighbors and the neighborhood kids are probably the ones trespassing


----------



## Southernsaug

I


bobk said:


> Messing with fire doing that on property that you don't own. It's the landowners job to go to those extremes with the spikes. Guy blows a tire hits a tree and sues your ass.


I would be very cautious taking stands down if your not the land owner, unless you can get a written statement from them to do so. One way out is he hires you to remove unwanted junk for a dollar and list the stands as unwanted junk.


----------



## PapawSmith

ironman172 said:


> Heck I was going to suggest a cable across the path spanning two trees


Actually have a good Friend in Northern Michigan that had a teenage kid that was trespassing get beheaded by a cable gate while snowmobiling on their property just a couple years ago. Cable gates are very common up there and never intended to cause harm, just keep vehicles out. Tough way to go.


----------



## TheKing

Southernsaug said:


> I
> 
> 
> I would be very cautious taking stands down if your not the land owner, unless you can get a written statement from them to do so. One way out is he hires you to remove unwanted junk for a dollar and list the stands as unwanted junk.


If it is indeed poaching/trespassing - they are toast.


----------



## DHower08

I may or may not have some experience making spike strips. 1x6 with 3 inch framing nails or deck screws. Use landscape spikes to hold down to ground. Cover with mulch leaves dirt etc...


----------



## ducknut141

The police and wildlife officers need to do their job and get them


----------



## DHower08

ducknut141 said:


> The police and wildlife officers need to do their job and get them


As much as I agree with this, the way thing are these days sell policing needs to happen. I'm afraid that's the only thing that will get the police back to the way it was to where they're not afraid to do their jobs due to lawsuits etc..


----------



## TomC

Well the good news is Huber Heights Police Department and the chief have a list of who exactly supposed to be on the property and the caretakers of it. The landowner told all of us to take care of the issues as well as remove the tree stands so that's what we are going to do. The ATV hours drive from a section of Dayton called Harrison Township they've been chased many times.

Heres the sign they have ran over multiple times thats been reset.


----------



## ducknut141

Thats a criminal offence. Destruction of property. I like the ninja spike idea in the bottom of the holes.


----------



## TomC

This one was found up in the middle of area where all the questionable tree stands were found. We found the spine and rack the rest was gone.


----------



## TheKing

I'd like to read about these poachers in the Fish Ohio Magazine. And btw, that is one healthy deer.


----------



## Ten Bears

ironman172 said:


> Take down, leave a note on the tree saying where they can be recovered, that way you meet the trespassers, start placing the cameras higher in trees , but have a old dummy camera low so you see who's destroying the camera ..... 1/4 in plywood with nails or course dry wall screws ,covered with leaves for spike strips on the traveled trail


Somebody gets hurt with them and you will be in court. It is against the law to bobby trap with intent.


----------



## ducknut141

the law told them to put the spike strips down


----------



## hes

ducknut141 said:


> the law told them to put the spike strips down


had 4 wheeler issues in the past, just go to the nearest farmer and he will be glad to give you some net wrap (black is the best to hide) this is used on round bales. Take it and put it on the trail where they are cutting the corner spinning, put leaves over the netting and pin it down with sticks. Might want to double or triple the layer of Netting. Trust me when this winds up on the tires and axles and they have to drag them home they won’t be back.


----------



## ironman172

Glad I don't have these issues on property
Those ruts would piss me off, I don't get on my atv paths when it's wet to dig ruts , unless deer season then it's usually frozen (except gun week ) if I'm not already tagged out, then I run on the sides to keep from digging ruts


----------



## lunder

Drywall screws through strips of a stiff trash carpetting might work great. put lengthwise in ruts and on trails and conceal. That netting would also be a major PIA.


----------



## fastwater

TomC said:


> ... Talking with huber police, since there are numerous no trespassing signs all over the property and a few which the atv guys ride directly over*, huber advised to get some spike strips and place them in certain locations*. Me thinking about this, Im thinking hey this aint a bad idea. Guess the only question is how or what would one make some homemade spike strips with?


Certainly hope the property owner got that in writing from Huber PD.
May come in handy in court if someone gets hurt as the result of the spikes. Guarantee the Judge will want to know which Huber Heights LE brain surgeon gave that piece of legal advice.
Like it or not...agree with it or not...like Ten Bears said, booby trapping with intent...even on private property, posted or not is against the law in this state and I'm sure it covers Huber Heights as well. Someone gets hurt as the result of a trap and not only is the landowner liable, possibly both criminally and civilly but the caretakers as well if they were involved in the booby trapping.
And let an unsuspecting LEO or Game Warden step on those spikes running them through their boot into their foot and that could turn into a felony with a quickness.


----------



## Mattiba

My grandfather always told us not to put spikes down because you will catch the wrong person. He was right. I put spikes down to catch someone steeling produce from our fields. I flattened all four of my cousin’s tires. He was fooling around but he wasn’t steeling. Plus what if someone steps on those spikes? That will probably be the wrong person too. I like the net wrap idea a lot.


----------



## mike oehme

bobk said:


> Messing with fire doing that on property that you don't own. It's the landowners job to go to those extremes with the spikes. Guy blows a tire hits a tree and sues your ass.


Can't sue if you're illegally on the property in the first place. All the land owner would need to do is post a sign and say that the trail is unrideable, ride at you own risk, if the trespasser's proceed forward, they do so at their own risk and cannot sue the landowner.


----------



## fastwater

mike oehme said:


> Can't sue if you're illegally on the property in the first place. All the land owner would need to do is post a sign and say that the trail is unrideable, ride at you own risk, if the trespasser's proceed forward, they do so at their own risk and cannot sue the landowner.


Do you have any articles of Ohio law that would support your above statements?
Especially...'Can't sue if you're illegally on the property in the first place.'
That's a very adsolute statement and I can assure you it's not totally correct or...that cut and dry in Ohio.
Especially if the property owner intentionally sets traps that could possibly knowingly cause harm to trespassers.
Here's an article that is a worthwhile read:


https://farmoffice.osu.edu/sites/aglaw/files/site-library/Trespassing%20law%20bulletin__0.pdf


----------



## Ko_Snags

I've dealt with this same problem for the last few years. if you're making spike strips go with something a little bigger than a 2 by 4 we found 2 by 6 are perfect, we have land that backs up to public hunting it is very clearly marked every 50 feet with no trespassing signs as well as every trail end has an old farm gate we no longer use across the trail, with no trespassing signs on it. be careful when making the spike strips use not super long nails only a 1/2 or 1/4 inch coming through the board. also find a way to hold the board on the ground (just to make sure you get all four wheels ). use a pink flag or along those lines to mark the strips and make sure the other hunters know what you marked them with and where they are at. cover your board up with leaves and such and you're good to go .lastly we learned having signs they say smile your on camera really detours people well just make sure your camera is either out of reach or very well hidden.


----------



## bobk

mike oehme said:


> Can't sue if you're illegally on the property in the first place. All the land owner would need to do is post a sign and say that the trail is unrideable, ride at you own risk, if the trespasser's proceed forward, they do so at their own risk and cannot sue the landowner.


We are not talking about the landowner though. This is a guy hunting on someone else’s land. I’ve dealt with this same stuff for 26 years and know how frustrating it can be to keep slobs off the property. Laying down spike traps is a bad idea in this new world we live in. Announcing your intentions on a public forum is as well.


----------



## MagicMarker

Even if you won a lawsuit with it after being sued the cost of your lawyers would make you a loser in the end


----------



## Southernsaug

The very best deterrent is a trespassing ticket, but they are difficult to get. You have to catch them on the property and then have cooperative Law officers. Most Sheriff's offices or PDs don't want to mess with them. But, if you call and say, I am holding them right now and someone needs to come before there's serious trouble", they will show up. On game cameras you need a defining background. Carve a mark in a tree or something. Then you have to do all the leg work and identify the offenders. I completely agree that spikes are not a good idea for both liability and safety reasons. The webbing is a novel idea though, it's just a piece of trash that blew in or a failed game blind. wonder what a couple strands of barbed wire laid in the webbing would add to their misery. One other option is to document repeat offenders with times, dates, pictures of them, pictures of damage, testimony from others, etc . and then sue them in civil court for damages. Actually if you can get a lawyer to do it, just a letter stating intent to sue if they don't pay damages and a bill with it will do a lot. You can even do this yourself, send them a bill and say if it continues you will get a lawyer. Word spreads fast among those groups, especially if it's juveniles. Parents do not want to pay and most will tell the kids go somewhere else. Actually, a personal encounter will stop most. I have had them ride on my property over the years and I usually go to where they park and wait for them to come in. In every case where I have talked to people I have never seen them back, if it was adults. I try to be polite and firm. I will tell them I have their license number and I will call the law and I will bill them for damages. I have even asked for their driver's license. If they get threatening I immediately call 911 right in front of them and they scram like crazy. I tell the 911 operator I am being threatened with assault and when a deputy arrives I give him the license number, usually no charges are filed, but they have some real explaining to do. Too many land owners are afraid of retribution, maybe once in a great while someone may do something, but then the first suspect is the ATV riders and you have documentation on them. An old man once gave me sound advice, he said, they rely on your fear, make them more afraid of you".


----------



## Misdirection

The best case I know of, my friend who is a farmer was talking with tresspassers in one of his fields. One of the kids got his quad stuck and they were trying to get it out. 

My friend was standing next to the quad and reached over and took the key out of the ignition. Told the kid to have his father call if they wanted the quad back. Needless to say, thats the last time he had problems with that set of kids.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08

mike oehme said:


> Can't sue if you're illegally on the property in the first place. All the land owner would need to do is post a sign and say that the trail is unrideable, ride at you own risk, if the trespasser's proceed forward, they do so at their own risk and cannot sue the landowner.


This is absolutely not true. Hell I could get sued if someone was breaking into my house and broke a leg or got injured in some way. The mailman could sue me if he slipped on ice in my driveway and got injured. You get the idea.


----------



## Muddy

As much as I dislike trespassers, you can be held accountable for anything that you do to intentionally harm a person who is trespassing. If you act with intent to harm, you open yourself up to a whole lot of problems. It doesn't matter what a random cop tells you, what matters is how the attorneys and court handle it. With that said, I've heard that a T-Post driven low into the ground at a 45 degree angle will stop an ATV in it's tracks and render it inoperable.


----------



## TomC

Well two of the 5 stands had been removed before we got there, the rest were taken down and now are property of the landowner. Looks like the landowner is going to put up signs saying do not enter, enter at own risk, not responsible for injury/ damage to vehicles all that sorta stuff. He purchased some police stop sticks and is putting them in only 4 locations that are on flat ground just behind the signs. He figures may as well stop them on flat ground and just before they get too far into the property, plus if they are dead in the water right next to the signs well.....


----------



## fastwater

Hope everything works out and you guys kill plenty of deer of the property.
Good Luck!


----------



## Bvil

I've heard of someone getting good results deterring unwanted ATVs by pounding short fence post sections into the water/mud holes on the trails. Can't patch a hole from a T-post. Not as obvious as spike strips and gets the job done.


----------



## mkalink

Post a signs all over the property stating that all trespassers will be shot on sight. When the police come to follow up on the signs. Ask them who filed the complaints and now you have the names of the trespassers.


----------



## Sean Ebra

TomC said:


> SO this past season I gained over 250 acres of hunting land in huber heights. The landowner advised the list of 8 people that they could use the property, hunt camp do what ever as long as they picked up after themselves and keep the tresspassing 4x4's and Atv's off the land. Well since having permission Ive help rack up over 3K in tow bills for guys getting their trucks stuck and other issues.
> 
> Ive been battling the ATV riders as they use two main ways onto the property. Recently the atv riders took the sd cards out of one of the cell phone cameras and destroyed the camera. Talking with huber police, since there are numerous no trespassing signs all over the property and a few which the atv guys ride directly over, huber advised to get some spike strips and place them in certain locations. Me thinking about this, Im thinking hey this aint a bad idea. Guess the only question is how or what would one make some homemade spike strips with?
> 
> The landowner recently did a walk of the property and found 3 double stands, 2 single man stands and 2 sets of climbing sticks that were fairly new 2 yrs old or less on the property that don't belong to anyone with permission on the land. Those that have permission to hunt, gave locations of where our stands are on the property so everyone knows. The landowner responded by saying well " The A$$ Holes shouldn't be trespassing or hunting the land without permission, Take it all down".
> 
> Before we take em down, do you think I should hand a little sign saying hey you have until a certain day to remove said property or it will be taken down, or just take it down and keep on moving?


Download ....WISH....they have some really awesome ready made spikes just for tires. Cheap too! I take the stands down ,lay them at the base of the tree and let them get the message. If I were to find it a second time I remove it and take it to the house.


----------



## CanoeRat

TomC said:


> SO this past season I gained over 250 acres of hunting land in huber heights. The landowner advised the list of 8 people that they could use the property, hunt camp do what ever as long as they picked up after themselves and keep the tresspassing 4x4's and Atv's off the land. Well since having permission Ive help rack up over 3K in tow bills for guys getting their trucks stuck and other issues.
> 
> Ive been battling the ATV riders as they use two main ways onto the property. Recently the atv riders took the sd cards out of one of the cell phone cameras and destroyed the camera. Talking with huber police, since there are numerous no trespassing signs all over the property and a few which the atv guys ride directly over, huber advised to get some spike strips and place them in certain locations. Me thinking about this, Im thinking hey this aint a bad idea. Guess the only question is how or what would one make some homemade spike strips with?
> 
> The landowner recently did a walk of the property and found 3 double stands, 2 single man stands and 2 sets of climbing sticks that were fairly new 2 yrs old or less on the property that don't belong to anyone with permission on the land. Those that have permission to hunt, gave locations of where our stands are on the property so everyone knows. The landowner responded by saying well " The A$$ Holes shouldn't be trespassing or hunting the land without permission, Take it all down".
> 
> Before we take em down, do you think I should hand a little sign saying hey you have until a certain day to remove said property or it will be taken down, or just take it down and keep on moving?


I had a farmer friend who has the same problem - the issue with the spike strips is they will move them and put them where his combine would hit them - don't think you want to find your truck all tore up do you after a day of hunting. It's best to call the police.


----------



## Pepe' from CLE

TomC said:


> SO this past season I gained over 250 acres of hunting land in huber heights. The landowner advised the list of 8 people that they could use the property, hunt camp do what ever as long as they picked up after themselves and keep the tresspassing 4x4's and Atv's off the land. Well since having permission Ive help rack up over 3K in tow bills for guys getting their trucks stuck and other issues.
> 
> Ive been battling the ATV riders as they use two main ways onto the property. Recently the atv riders took the sd cards out of one of the cell phone cameras and destroyed the camera. Talking with huber police, since there are numerous no trespassing signs all over the property and a few which the atv guys ride directly over, huber advised to get some spike strips and place them in certain locations. Me thinking about this, Im thinking hey this aint a bad idea. Guess the only question is how or what would one make some homemade spike strips with?
> 
> The landowner recently did a walk of the property and found 3 double stands, 2 single man stands and 2 sets of climbing sticks that were fairly new 2 yrs old or less on the property that don't belong to anyone with permission on the land. Those that have permission to hunt, gave locations of where our stands are on the property so everyone knows. The landowner responded by saying well " The A$$ Holes shouldn't be trespassing or hunting the land without permission, Take it all down".
> 
> Before we take em down, do you think I should hand a little sign saying hey you have until a certain day to remove said property or it will be taken down, or just take it down and keep on moving?


\


TomC said:


> SO this past season I gained over 250 acres of hunting land in huber heights. The landowner advised the list of 8 people that they could use the property, hunt camp do what ever as long as they picked up after themselves and keep the tresspassing 4x4's and Atv's off the land. Well since having permission Ive help rack up over 3K in tow bills for guys getting their trucks stuck and other issues.
> 
> Ive been battling the ATV riders as they use two main ways onto the property. Recently the atv riders took the sd cards out of one of the cell phone cameras and destroyed the camera. Talking with huber police, since there are numerous no trespassing signs all over the property and a few which the atv guys ride directly over, huber advised to get some spike strips and place them in certain locations. Me thinking about this, Im thinking hey this aint a bad idea. Guess the only question is how or what would one make some homemade spike strips with?
> 
> The landowner recently did a walk of the property and found 3 double stands, 2 single man stands and 2 sets of climbing sticks that were fairly new 2 yrs old or less on the property that don't belong to anyone with permission on the land. Those that have permission to hunt, gave locations of where our stands are on the property so everyone knows. The landowner responded by saying well " The A$$ Holes shouldn't be trespassing or hunting the land without permission, Take it all down".
> 
> Before we take em down, do you think I should hand a little sign saying hey you have until a certain day to remove said property or it will be taken down, or just take it down and keep on moving?


Tree stand regulations can be found on page 29 of the Hunting & Trapping Digest. Tree stand information can also be found in the January 2014 Game News article by Joe Kosack. On any private land, even if enrolled in the hunter access program, permission from the landowner is required to put up any type of stand. First, don’t willfully harm the trespasser, as you could be liable for causing intentional harm. Second, call your local ODNR wildlife officer or the Turn in a Poacher program, below, to report the incident. Third, read our law bulletin on “Do’s and Don’ts of Dealing with Trespassers on the Farm,” available on farmoffice.osu.edu, here. i would take them and store them. leave a laminated note to contact Huber police or whoever has jurisdiction for return of the property. If they truly believe that they are hunting legally, they will contact the authorities. If not, you can keep the stands.


----------



## Shad Rap

mkalink said:


> Post a signs all over the property stating that all trespassers will be shot on sight. When the police come to follow up on the signs. Ask them who filed the complaints and now you have the names of the trespassers.


You wouldn't be able to find out who made the complaint until court proceedings...they're not gonna tell you exactly who filed the complaint when they show up...that can cause more turbulence...


----------



## fastwater

mkalink said:


> Post a signs all over the property stating that all trespassers will be shot on sight. When the police come to follow up on the signs. Ask them who filed the complaints and now you have the names of the trespassers.


This thread gets more entertaining the longer it goes on.
How bout some trenches with punji sticks???


----------



## TomC

The property owner knows who hunts and has a map with our stand locations on it. Those of us that have permission to hunt the land did not lay claim to the stands the landowner told us to take down. 

He did purchase 5 sets of stop sticks that are place near the entrances on flat ground and are marked on tress for the ones that do have permission. We shall see if anyone needs towed or pushed out of the property soon


----------



## Kenlow1

Get em Tom! Hope all the trespassers get what they have coming.


----------



## Ten Bears

Bvil said:


> I've heard of someone getting good results deterring unwanted ATVs by pounding short fence post sections into the water/mud holes on the trails. Can't patch a hole from a T-post. Not as obvious as spike strips and gets the job done.


Some of you guys are lawsuits looking to a place to happen.


----------



## fastwater

Ten Bears said:


> Some of you guys are lawsuits looking to a place to happen.


Yep...this thread is a perfect example as to why they say 'if you want legal advice...don't go cheap and try and get it on the net. You get just what you paid for. '
And I'd bet that those here giving advice of encouraging the setting of trespasser traps on private property don't own hunting property so they have nothing to loose by giving bad advice.

And in the OP's situation, he and hunting buddies dont own the property and from the sounds of things...the property owner is setting the traps. So if any injury would happen to a trespasser as the result of the traps...the property owner bears responsibility for a civil suit.
Obviously, hoping that that never happens...but if it does...sure hope the injured trespassers attorney doesn't see this thread. If he does...the OP may end up having to make friends with the injured trespasser to continue hunting trespassers newly acquired property.
Good luck to all...


----------



## matticito

TomC said:


> Guess the only question is how or what would one make some homemade spike strips with?


I'm watching better call saul. The one character from breaking bad and BCS is Mike. Mike made spike strip by pushing long nails or spikes thru a garden hose. Get a brown, black or whatever color will blend in best or bury it a little.


----------



## Redheads

Fight fire with fire......Never liked a trespasser, nor have they liked me, Stay consistent and don't back down

Do whatever you feel is right, whoever is trespassing isn't going to go on Judge Judy saying you aren't playing fair. 

Don't let the keyboard constables sway your decision to take back what's yours or ruin whatever someone else is allowing you to access

Good luck


----------



## matticito

Put a cabin back there and "live" then they're invading your castle


----------



## threeten

Rent or lease a old cop/security car and park it by the access. 
seen quite a few contractors do this on certain job sites.


----------



## DHower08

Landmines will put a pretty quick stop to it


----------

